

Tuscanery, your monthly dose of tuscany right at your doorstep - jacoago
http://tuscanery.com

======
jcr
If you want feedback and want to avoid looking like spam, then you want to do
a "Show HN" post to prevent your submission from getting flagged or worse.
Doing a proper "Show HN" post will mean your submission will be listed under
"show" in the top menu. If you can still delete this submission, you probably
should. The rules and instructions for doing a "Show HN" submission are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jacoago
Many tnx and sorry, I add the project on the Show area :) how I can remove
this story now?

